# glock 23 holster



## layne66 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am new to conceal carry.  I have a glock 23 and have been looking for a holster that will be comfortable yet concealable, any suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Feb 28, 2009)

i just got the blackhawk sepra paddle holster for my g23. so far its ok if you are wearing a sweatshirt or coat to conceal. i was wondering the same thing. maybe someone can help us with some information?


----------



## TwinGlock40z (Mar 2, 2009)

really depends on what type of concealment you are interested in. such as inside the waist band, small of the back, or just normal strong side where the holster fits real tight to your body.  and thats just to name a few.  theres so many..lol  also depends on if ya want kydex, leather, or some other type of material.  also about how much you want to spend.  you can get a fobus less than 20 bucks or you can get a really good leather one for under a 100.  kydex ranges in price from companies and quality also.  


a little more information on how ya wanna carry and i could make some good recommendations.

there blackhawk serpa is not a bad holster at all for the price.  i like them alot.  a little bulky for conceal carry though.


----------



## shoot870p (Mar 3, 2009)

K&D holsters (813) 601-0504. Not with the company- just a customer.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 5, 2009)

I started with this cheap and simple design from Bulldog available from Midway.  I wear it inside my belt but outside of my pants.  Its very comfortable and conceals well up against my waist.  Draw-ability is fair.  Disadvantage is during re holstering it takes both hands to spread the mouth but since rapid holsterings isn't an objective for private citizen concealed carry, its fine as a non-tactical.  

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=932345

As an upgrade, I'm buying this Don Hume Yaqui style with tension adjustments which should give me a few more centimeters off set from the hip and a more secure retention on my Glock. Draw-ability and re-holstering should be better but of course It won't set as trim to my profile.  

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=452640&t=11082005

Ideally I'm looking for a leather version thats a combination of the two.  Inside the belt, outside the pants, with a formed leather mouth and tension adjustment.


----------



## Stick (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got a Fobus paddle holster and like it.  I have to wear something a little baggy to cover, but I can remove it when in the truck so it's not uncomfortable driving.  It holds secure and won't slide off your belt or pants when drawing.  I can also slide it front and back easily.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Mar 11, 2009)

Comp-Tac Infidel.

I've thought about buying a nice leather one, then reconsidered because this one works just fine for me. It hides great, and is easy on/off. Unlike leather, I can wash the Kydex out if it gets dirty/dusty and it's got a little retention "notch" which is adjustable.

Plastic holster, plastic gun.


----------



## gaoutdoorsman21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Blackhawk holsters are the way to go unless your looking for a inside the belt holster, but their not as comfortable. I use the blakchawk serpa paddle holster for my sig p229.


----------



## LRanger007 (Aug 26, 2009)

Check out FIST Holsters on the internet.  I wear a Super Thin Kydex inside the waistband with a Glock 23 for 10 - 20 hours a day everyday and it is super comfortable and very concealable.  Most people never see the gun, even when it is in plain view. I find myself checking to make sure it is still there.


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Comp-Tac Infidel.
> 
> I've thought about buying a nice leather one, then reconsidered because this one works just fine for me. It hides great, and is easy on/off. Unlike leather, I can wash the Kydex out if it gets dirty/dusty and it's got a little retention "notch" which is adjustable.
> 
> Plastic holster, plastic gun.



X2 for concealed.  I also like my Gould&Rich


----------

